# Dog loves to eat charcoal



## munsie (Sep 16, 2009)

Just an observation...This is not the first dog I've had that does this. I cook with natural charcoal outside in an old fashioned Weber grill. The charcoal sort of sparks and drops out little shards, which eventually cool. My dog will eat the charcoal out of the little catch pan under the grill if I let him. I usually clean it up but it is a hassle.

Do many of you have this happen? I could obviously go with the briquettes or gas and avoid this, but I won't do that. I guess I will have to condition him to avoid it (+P) or just clean up every time. What a drag.

I am sure he has eaten quite a bit of it over time.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

I use the briquettes (HEB Brand) and have had to go to the non pre-soaked for the same reason. If one happends to hit the ground or if I set the bag down, my CLM has one and downs it.

Never had any digestive problems that I know of.


----------



## TexasEd (Jul 28, 2008)

My dog tore into a bag once while we were eating dinner, before I put the bag away. Now I have to put the bag away immediately.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Lump charcoal is especially interesting for some reason, but any sort of ashy wood is apparently a real treat.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

My dogs love to vist a burn pile I have.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

They love it right out of the bag. :-(


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2006)

Old Mother Hubbard treats from Petsmart actually have charcoal as one of their flavors. It can't be too bad, as hospitals give activated charcoal for certain poisonings. Charcoal from coals that come from the wood stove are one of my dog's favorite treats.


----------

